# iPad 2 ou 3 ?



## MaWii (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde !

J'ai envie de m'acheter un iPad depuis un petit moment.
Alors j'ai une petite question :
Ai-je plutôt intérêt à prendre l'iPad 2 maintenant, ou me conseillez vous d'attendre plutôt la sortie de l'iPad 3 ?
Que me conseillez vous ? Le 3 serait-il très avantageux ? Au même prix ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Septembre 2011)

Ma boule de cristal est en grève (illimitée)....


----------



## Gwen (17 Septembre 2011)

Oui, le 3 sera bien plus intéressant que le 2. mais bon, personne ne sait quand il est prévu. Demain, dans un mois, l'année prochaine. 

Donc, soit tu patientes, soit tu achètes ce qui te semble utile aujourd'hui.


----------



## dimix1973 (17 Septembre 2011)

si tu le veux maintenant, c'est l'IPAD 2
si tu le veux maintenant et pas cher, c'est l'IPAD 1 
si tu peux attendre, c'est l'IPAD 4 voir l'IPAD 5...
a quoi bon prendre l'IPAD 3, il sera dépassé peu de temps apres sa sortie ...Apple doit deja travailler sur le proto du 4.
mais le problème... c'est qu'a ce jeu la ... tu l'auras jamais ton IPAD...et ça c'est dommage...


----------



## MaWii (17 Septembre 2011)

Oui je sais qu'à force d'attendre on ne prend rien, mais ce que je veux dire c'est qu'apparemment l'iPad 3 devrait sortir bientot, janvier il me semble, et donc je me demande si je ne devrais pas plutôt attendre.

Je voulais uniquement avoir vos avis pour savoir ce qui vous semble le plus "sensé" si je puis dire


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (17 Septembre 2011)

dimix1973 a dit:


> si tu le veux maintenant, c'est l'IPAD 2
> si tu le veux maintenant et pas cher, c'est l'IPAD 1
> si tu peux attendre, c'est l'IPAD 4 voir l'IPAD 5...
> a quoi bon prendre l'IPAD 3, il sera dépassé peu de temps apres sa sortie ...Apple doit deja travailler sur le proto du 4.
> mais le problème... c'est qu'a ce jeu la ... tu l'auras jamais ton IPAD...et ça c'est dommage...



C'est tout à fait cela...

Attends le iPad 12 dans ces cas la.... MDR


----------



## Gwen (18 Septembre 2011)

À mon avis, il vaut mieux acheter maintenant et revendre ensuite. Ça se vend très bien un iPad d'ancienne génération.


----------



## MaWii (18 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous de vos conseils, je pense que je vais me prendre un iPad 2 et le revendre ensuite si le 3 me fait vraiment envie


----------



## vik75 (18 Septembre 2011)

c 'est vrai qu'Apple ne facilite pas la tâche non plus pour se décider à acheter...

le meilleure exemple ,c'est quand même l'IPHONE, comparez un iphone 1 à l'iPhone 4 , c'est le jours et la nuit....dire que le premier n'avait pas la 3G lol...
Par contre la politique tarifaire d'apple est pas mal pour l'IPAD, nouvelle version mais prix presque similaire à l'ancienne...par contre si vraiment il y a un ecran rétina HD , l'IPAD 3 sera plus cher que le 2 je pense


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Septembre 2011)

Attends le 4 paraît qu'il sera super..... Le 5 devrait être encore mieux d'ailleurs....


----------



## Gwen (19 Septembre 2011)

C'est bon, là. Il s'est décidé, ne le démoralisez pas.

C'est une somme quand même, je comprends qu'on puisse se poser ce genre de questions.

En plus, d'après les dernières nouvelles, le trois ne seraient pas sur le point de sortir. Mais bon, avec Apple on peut s'attendre à tout.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (19 Septembre 2011)

Moi je pencherais pour une sortie fin 2012 début 2013...

Il y a eu un trop petit écart entre le l'iPad et l'iPad 2... Et pas assez de ventes.


----------

